# Sourcing Moenkhausia costae



## Tommy (18 Oct 2018)

Does anybody know where I can find Moenkhausia Costae aka Black Line Tail Tetra. These fish are perfect for an aquascape they have the best shoaling Ive ever seen in a fresh water aquarium. They are awesome to watch and I will be looking to get a shoal of about 15-20.

Ive asked my LFS and he hasn't heard of them but he has several suppliers and is going to try and source them. These fish are apparently rare here in the UK so if anyone has heard about them or knows where they can get them please let me know. Thanks 

I am based in the North East so anywhere in this area should be ok.

This is what they look like.


----------



## alto (18 Oct 2018)

Watch George Farmer videos


----------



## sparkyweasel (18 Oct 2018)

Sweet Knowle Aquatics had some beautiful ones last  time I was there. Not near you, but they ship, so if you can't find any locally you might give them a try. I can't comment on the delivery service (not having used it), but I can recommend the shop, I've had good fish from them and the staff are good.
I was tempted by the _M. costae_ myself on my last visit, but there were too many nice fish to choose from 
I went for some _Puntius bimaculatus_ and _Rasbora kalochroma_ in the end.


----------



## Tommy (18 Oct 2018)

sparkyweasel said:


> Sweet Knowle Aquatics had some beautiful ones last  time I was there. Not near you, but they ship, so if you can't find any locally you might give them a try. I can't comment on the delivery service (not having used it), but I can recommend the shop, I've had good fish from them and the staff are good.
> I was tempted by the _M. costae_ myself on my last visit, but there were too many nice fish to choose from
> I went for some _Puntius bimaculatus_ and _Rasbora kalochroma_ in the end.



Thanks for that, if my LFS cant get them I will contact Sweet Knowle, Ive not heard of the fish you got, I will have a google. I want the M. Costae, Boesemani Rainbow fish and Geophagus Red Head Tapajos in my new aquascaped tank. Ive been down the road quite a few times with mixed community aquariums and I am bored with them now so a max of three different species should look really good, well that's what I hope.


----------



## Tommy (18 Oct 2018)

alto said:


> Watch George Farmer videos



Yes I believe I seen them in one of his videos


----------



## alto (18 Oct 2018)

The linked video shows the fish in the particular shop


----------



## Tommy (18 Oct 2018)

alto said:


> The linked video shows the fish in the particular shop



I didn't realise you had linked to the fish, they look good and a nice size at Maidenhead aquatics and the price isn't bad either. Do you know if they ship?


----------



## Coys (18 Oct 2018)

I bought ten Moenkhausia Pitteri (Diamond Tetra) from Maidenhead Aquatics a couple of weeks ago (six males and four females I think). They are closely related to M Costae and they are shoaling better than anything else I've kept, particularly at dusk (my lights are on a dimmer). A beautiful little fish and very peaceful (so far). They seem to have an odd 45 degree head down sleeping position too, which I discovered when I was in the lounge when the lights started coming on a couple of days ago.

If you can't find the M Costae anywhere maybe worth considering these instead?


----------



## Tommy (18 Oct 2018)

Coys said:


> I bought ten Moenkhausia Pitteri (Diamond Tetra) from Maidenhead Aquatics a couple of weeks ago (six males and four females I think). They are closely related to M Costae and they are shoaling better than anything else I've kept, particularly at dusk (my lights are on a dimmer). A beautiful little fish and very peaceful (so far). They seem to have an odd 45 degree head down sleeping position too, which I discovered when I was in the lounge when the lights started coming on a couple of days ago.
> 
> If you can't find the M Costae anywhere maybe worth considering these instead?



Hi Coys, Ive kept Diamond Tetras in the past, mine formed a shoal for about a week then when they settled into the tank they didn't bother shoaling much. They are really nice fish though


----------



## Coys (19 Oct 2018)

Tommy said:


> Hi Coys, Ive kept Diamond Tetras in the past, mine formed a shoal for about a week then when they settled into the tank they didn't bother shoaling much. They are really nice fish though



TBH that's what most tetras do in my experience. My Rummynose tetras have kept together well, but others have not. Congos were pretty good but Cardinals not so. Emperors were the worst; they each found a nice corner and hung around alone there all day. The jury is out on the Diamonds, but they still hang around together at the moment.


----------



## Tommy (19 Oct 2018)

Coys said:


> TBH that's what most tetras do in my experience. My Rummynose tetras have kept together well, but others have not. Congos were pretty good but Cardinals not so. Emperors were the worst; they each found a nice corner and hung around alone there all day. The jury is out on the Diamonds, but they still hang around together at the moment.



I guess when they get settled and realize there is no threat to them in their new home. they just wander off and explore by themselves.


----------



## Harry H (19 Oct 2018)

I have seen some on Thursday, @maiden aquatics in Bordon, Hampshire. Not sure if they would post it to you.


----------



## Tommy (19 Oct 2018)

Harry H said:


> I have seen some on Thursday, @maiden aquatics in Bordon, Hampshire. Not sure if they would post it to you.



Thanks Harry, I will keep that in mind if my LFS cant get them.  Did you manage to see their schooling qualities?


----------



## Harry H (19 Oct 2018)

They were in a relatively small tank and there there a lot of them, and they were like a wall moving back and forward.


----------



## Harry H (20 Oct 2018)

I forgot I took a pic of them to remember...


----------



## Tommy (20 Oct 2018)

Ive been out today to a few LFS and managed to find out someone local to me breeds these privately, Ive been given his number so I am going to give him a call.


----------



## Tankmad (23 Feb 2020)

I know this is an old thread but i mangaed to find some last week at a maidenhead in south wales. I bought all 24 and as said their schooling is phenomenal. I have rummynose too but they dont compare. If interested i can show some videos...
Question is does anyone know about breeding m.costae?


----------



## mort (24 Feb 2020)

Tankmad said:


> I know this is an old thread but i mangaed to find some last week at a maidenhead in south wales. I bought all 24 and as said their schooling is phenomenal. I have rummynose too but they dont compare. If interested i can show some videos...
> Question is does anyone know about breeding m.costae?



I don't know anything about them but it would be cool to see a video.


----------

